# [SOLVED] 1080p is jerky on my PC



## Sercly (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi!

I have a Dell XPS M1530 Laptop.
Intel Core2 Duo T7250 (2GHz) processor
Geforce 8600M GT 256 MB (driver: 260.99, most recent)
1920x1200 HD display
4 GB ram
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

And all the 1080p videos lag very badly...
sometimes they are like 4 fps sometimes 18 but they're unwatchable (the sound plays wrong too) it doesnt matter if i play mkv or a totally original blu-ray disc.
All my programs are original and up to date. I tried MPC HC, VLC, BS player on mkvs with CoreAVC 2.0 or ffdshow codecs and Power DVD 8 for Blu ray discs.
I'm very depressed because I just bought a new HD LCD TV and an LG BE08LU20 Blu-ray drive and I cannot use them at all (nor my new Blu ray films) the movies are laggy both on my laptop screen and the TV.

The weird thing is that my processor is on 7-30% when i play a blu ray movie and my laptop doesnt get warm or hot at all, while during games its pretty hot(especially the GPU, but its not dangerously hot) and processor is on 80-100% (Starcraft2)

PLEASE help me, i tried everything I could! Now its beyond my IT knowledge...


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

What other programs are running? Anti virus's , messengers , firewalls , browsers , ect?

Other program can occupy the cpu w/o using all it's power and cause lag in games and HD videos easily. End every other program that doesn't need to be running everything , even explorer if you have to just to see which one could be causing it.


----------



## Sercly (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

Hi!

Thank you for your answer!
Yes I closed all the other applications, it made barely a difference.
However I made a new discovery: If I turn off "Prefer Cuda accleration" in CoreAVC config playing MKV is much much MUCH better (but still unenjoyable) Playing Blu ray disc is still very jerky tho  (on PowerDVD10)


----------



## Sercly (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

Hi again!

I enabled something in BIOS like "enable to act dual core like two different logical CPU" stuff, I guess you know what I'm talking about. Since then, MKVs play smooth and easy with 46-90% on each Core (only if "prefer Cuda acclearation is disabled) I dont know if my video card helps with the decoding or not (8600M GT) I guess it doesnt since my processor works a lot. Playing Blu ray discs still doesnt work, its super jerky.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

My old pc which I have lent to my brother also lags a bit in FullHD videos. One in particular was a copy of "Avatar" that he got from a friend and it's FullHD 1920x1080 and 11,5gb big. I've posted before about the problem but can't remember if there was a solution or not. Personally I'm not sure a 8600GT can handle FullHD rendering. I've upgraded GPU's twice since my 8600gt. BTW, my brother's pc specs are as follows: Intel E2160 (stock speed), 9600GT 512mb 256bit GPU, 2 Gig DDR2-667 ram. What is the size of the movie you're trying to play? Also have you tried just downloading a quick HD video off of Youtube and see if that plays, I think it has something to do with the size of the file. Not too sure though. My system runs HD perfectly: CPU: E2160 (o/c to 2,70Ghz), GPU: ATI HD 4870 1gig, 2gig DDR2-800 Ram. I've tried the same file on my dad's pc and it lags even worse. He's specs are: CPU: Celeron D360 3,46ghz, GPU: Geforce 9500gt 512mb, 1,5gig DDR2-667 ram. I posted he's specs cause the 9500gt is almost the same speed as the 8600gt, albeit a little bit faster.


----------



## Sercly (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

Full HD 1080p MKV movies plays perfectly now. Only problem is with Blu ray discs with PowerDVD 8. That lags HORRIBLY. I try Prince of Persia Blu-ray (original disc) and no luck.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

That blue ray drive appears to be external. Are you using the usb or e-sata to connect it?


----------



## Sercly (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

I use USB since there is no eSata port on my laptop. I was guessing that USB is too slow to support BR playback, but the drive seems to buffer the the Disc pretty fast. For example at the Blu ray menu I let it stay still, the drive stop working after a while, but the animation is still Jerky in the background.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

Try using VLC Media Player instead of PowerDVD. I played my FullHD 1080p from my external HDD through my USB with no problems.


----------



## Sercly (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

I tried VLC, Its doesnt play Blu rays.


----------



## Sercly (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: 1080p is jerky on my PC*

Hi!

Finally the problem is solved (more or less) The problem is with the Hardware accleration, which cannot be disabled in Power DVD during the movie (and turns itself automatically on if you disabled it before) If I open the regedit, and go into: HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Cyberlink/PowerDVD and I set "UIUseHVA" to 0 (during the play) It all goes smoothly, the CPU does all the job on 50-75%.


----------

